

A faster instant domain search - rantfoil
http://domize.com/

======
aston
Great UI. Really takes advantage of the blurring of the line between
perception of responsiveness and perception of actual speed. I don't think
it's that much faster in real terms than instantdomainsearch, but it _feels_
like it's way speedier.

~~~
dmnd
It is a great UI, but I would suggest having the site turn off my browser's
autocomplete so the results are not obscured.

~~~
riklomas
Yeah, the input needs autocomplete="off" adding to it, otherwise you can't
quite see what you're doing

------
aseever
I really need something like this, and I think they've nailed the UX... but it
appears to use GoDaddy to do the whois. I don't have any personal experience
but a quick google search will back me up when I assert they are notorious for
not being trustworthy with your whois queries. A site like this that I felt
like I could trust would be a daily destination for me.

~~~
rrival
It's way too fast for whois. They're probably using the COM/NET/ORG Zone files
in a nicely indexed db. I'd be interested to know more about the back end -
they get points for responsiveness.

------
Feynman
I guess instant isn't fast enough now? Wow, tough crowd of users! =)

~~~
Retric
Still buggy pogo.com showed up as free and it's not.

------
petercooper
The way it shows the shorter / trimmed variants of what you type is
interesting but not, I feel, particularly useful. It has a nice UI though and
does seem very fast! It also only does com, net and org, whereas ajaxwhois,
for example, does biz, us, info and ca.

Two alternatives:

<http://www.ajaxwhois.com/> <http://www.instantdomainsearch.com/>

A "sort of" alternative (requires a click but comes up with better results for
word mixes): <http://www.bustaname.com/>

I'd rather like to see one that can also do .co.uk, just being a Brit and all
:) I have a few customers who would use such a thing.

------
jfarmer
There's also <http://domainzomg.com/>

------
aston
Bug report: typing a ' leads to a JS error. Yay, quotes.

------
okeumeni
Needs better colors; I can barely see existing domains list. Cool stuff!

------
chaostheory
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177270>

------
nextmoveone
kind of like... squurl.com as well

------
johnrob
Fantastic!

------
hendra
simple but cool ;)

